# The SPFXMasks' Handsome Guy mask has arrived



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

-SPFX


----------



## SilentScream (Oct 13, 2009)

Ha, like I need a mask for that!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That's.....I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

if that guy had eyes there be no telling me thats a mask way awsome job


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

So cool! The mask looks so realistic...Great Job!!!!! Now I can rob a bank and no one will know it was me.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

the mask is convincing but i don't think it'll hide the rest of your body, joisey


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

If your going to make a replica mask of me at least at my goatee

Excellent work as always.


----------



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone. Here is a video the Handsome Guy in action. If you visit YouTube and hit the HQ button, you can view the video in better quality. Feedback is appreciated.
We hope you enjoy the video.
-SPFX


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love everything about these masks with the exception of the lips not moving realistically.

I wonder if it's possible for masks with no lips so the real lips poke through?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Very realistic. You just know that face is going to be showing up on "America's Most Wanted" pretty soon, once somebody uses the mask to rob a bank. Excellent work!


----------

